# Ibanez AEL40SE?



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright, well i found something i may be interested in purchasing, basically it's a brand new Ibanez AEL40SE, priced at 400 bucks. What do you guys think? Basically this will be my first acoustic ever, and i think it looks just damn sexy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye lad. She's a mighty fine lookin' lass.
Me?..I likes 'em dark.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

For that kind of cash, make sure it has a solid top and not laminate.
Solid top wooden instruments can be got for that kind of dough and are usually far superior to lam's.

If your careful, you might even find an all solid wood axe.

The end result is however, if it turns you on visually and sound wise, go for it.
Also...1 more thing...solid wood guitars are usually repairable if the need arises as opposed to lam's that get tossed and replaced.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Grenvilleter said:


> For that kind of cash, make sure it has a solid top and not laminate.
> Solid top wooden instruments can be got for that kind of dough and are usually far superior to lam's.
> 
> If your careful, you might even find an all solid wood axe.
> ...


Well, it has a solid spruce top according to the specs:

top Solid Spruce
back & sides Flamed Sycamore
neck Mahogany
pickup B-Band® UST™ Pickup
preamp Ibanez SRTn Preamp
tuning machine Gold Ibanez Smooth Tuner AS
nut & saddles Ibanez Ivorex II
bridge pins Ibanez Advantage Bridge Pins
strap button Ibanez Strap Button for Acoustic Guitars
rosette Abalone
string D'Addario™ EXP™
fletboard Rosewood


----------

